# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me

## citizen of the world

Classify me in theses photos20181127_220623.jpg20181128_165352.jpg

----------


## Duarte

> Classify me in theses photos20181127_220623.jpg20181128_165352.jpg


An admixture of Tuareg more Shawiya Berbers (Imazighen) :)

----------


## matty74

Al Roker's brother

----------


## Angela

> Al Roker's brother



That's pretty funny. :) I see where you're coming from, but this gentleman is better looking and lighter as well, much less SSA looking, but he does have that sense of gravitas.

Sorry to be talking about you as if you're not here "Citizen of the World". This is Al Roker. He's a famous weatherman on American morning television. Nice guy, unlike some of the people on that show.

----------


## Yetos

Nose is not Berber or Tuareg,
they have thiner nose.

*Nose reminds me south and West of Sahara populations,
*
Possibly some admixture from around Southern parts of Niger river,
but the upper of the eyes, the eyebrows have something East Mediterenean, 

That is a Tuareg look. 
and there is nothing in common.

----------


## Duarte

There is no standard phenotype for Tuareg. They inhabit a vast region that extends from the north of the Sahara to the Sahel region.


Certainly there is a bias of SSA DNA from north to south - minus SSA DNA in Algeria and Libya and more SSA DNA in the Sahel (Mali, Niger, Burkina Faso). That way there are different types of phenotype and obviously different types of nose shapes. The Tuareg are not specifically an ethnicity, but much more a culture associated to the nomadic life of peoples living at the south of the Sahara. They are a enormous mix of northern people with southern people.

Tuareg society is a caste society. The Tuareg castes are not only hierarchical, as each caste differs in mutual perception, food and eating behaviors. For example, there is endogamy among Tuareg castes in Niger: "nobles are like rice, smiths are like millet, slaves are like corn".

The man below is a tuareg too:

----------


## halfalp

I would have said Malgache or Comorian before seeing the Tunisian flag.

----------

